# We Got Approved!!! :D



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Our application to be a foster family has been approved!

So, after a short vacation and some time to allow supplies to arrive, we are planning on taking in our first foster dog the week of April 11th. We're all very excited and studying up on training. :whoo:


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! We started fostering right after vacation too. 

I'm sure you will all love it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay tell me your experience! Someday (when retired?) I would love to foster puppies....espec with how it goes with someone home working from home and with your children, and the cats (similar to our experience) .....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I will be looking for your posts and pics!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> Our application to be a foster family has been approved!
> 
> So, after a short vacation and some time to allow supplies to arrive, we are planning on taking in our first foster dog the week of April 11th. We're all very excited and studying up on training. :whoo:


Congratulations!


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations! Fostering is such a rewarding experience. My BF's mom fosters a lot, and I can tell it makes her feel really good to help dogs in need.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

YAY! It's nice to see so many more people around here are fostering dogs! I'm getting a new foster tonight.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We get to pick out which dog we will be fostering. So far, at the top of my list is a rottie/GSD mix that is such a sweetie, but having problems getting adopted because she spends all her time in the kennel. She calms down right when you take her for a walk, but since people mostly see her right out of the kennel, before any exercise or attention, she seems a little spastic. She seems like she'd settle down a lot and show more of her personality if she was in a home with regular exercise and attention and she has one of those faces that should make people just snap her up once she settles a bit.  She's housebroken and good with kids and cats, so what's not to like?

I think if she hasn't been adopted by the time we get back from vacation, she might be a good candidate to foster.


----------



## GoodDog! (Mar 30, 2013)

She sounds like a perfect choice! Congratulations and be sure to post pics!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We met the Rottie/GSD mix today and...I think we might be well on our way to a case of foster fail.

The kennel was chaos, but she gave not a bark. She was friendly and interested, but not hyper. We took her out for a walk and she calmed right down and except for some leash pulling, she was an angel. She was licky, but not mouthy and gentle with the kids, laying down on my husband's feet and basking in the attention.

And those eyes...pure melts goodness.

She's a favorite among the volunteers there who said she was rejected for service dog training due to a breed restriction. They love her calm, cheerful personality. They'll be calling our landlord on Monday to confirm their are no breed restrictions. We've called ahead and they're checking with their homeowner's insurance. Also, they're guesstimating her age at closer to 3 years, which might account for her "settledness."

It was tough to leave her there. She needs a good bath and there were several yappy dogs around her and I just wished we could scoop her up and bring her to a more peaceful place to play. . In the meantime, a rush of people came and went, all only interested in puppies. 

To me, a gem like this is worth her weight in puppies. Hopefully there isn't a breed restriction on the insurance. That might be the reason the poor girl is in such a predicament and why she hasn't been adopted yet.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> She's a favorite among the volunteers there who said she was rejected for service dog training due to a breed restriction.


According to the ADA Breed restrictions are illegal despite what local laws may say. let me use a quote here

"those communities that ban any breed of dog cannot prohibit these breeds from being used as service animals, require additional licensing fees, or impose any other restrictions that inhibit the rights of the disabled person to travel freely and have open access to public accommodations....
The Department does not believe that it is either appropriate or consistent with the ADA to defer to local laws that prohibit certain breeds of dogs based on local concerns that these breeds may have a history of unprovoked aggression or attacks. Such deference would have the effect of limiting the rights of persons with disabilities under the ADA who use certain service animals based on where they live rather than on whether the use of a particular animal poses a direct threat to the health and safety of others. Breed restrictions differ significantly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction....
In addition, deference to breed restrictions contained in local laws would have the unacceptable consequence of restricting travel by an individual with a disability who uses a breed that is acceptable and poses no safety hazards in the individual´s home jurisdiction but is nonetheless banned by other jurisdictions...." 

just thought you should know if you want she could still become a service dog. no matter what "breed restrictions" local ordinances have.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sharpei said:


> According to the ADA Breed restrictions are illeagle despite what local laws may say. let me use a quote here
> 
> "those communities that ban any breed of dog cannot prohibit these breeds from being used as service animals, require additional licensing fees, or impose any other restrictions that inhibit the rights of the disabled person to travel freely and have open access to public accommodations....
> The Department does not believe that it is either appropriate or consistent with the ADA to defer to local laws that prohibit certain breeds of dogs based on local concerns that these breeds may have a history of unprovoked aggression or attacks. Such deference would have the effect of limiting the rights of persons with disabilities under the ADA who use certain service animals based on where they live rather than on whether the use of a particular animal poses a direct threat to the health and safety of others. Breed restrictions differ significantly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction....
> ...




The real problem and what I got from this thread is that the localities may not discriminate against a service dog, BUT the organizations that train them can and do select the breeds they will use. And won't use. Since they're private organizations, they can do what they want. And because she's a rott mix, the organization that was pulling to train dogs as service dogs didn't want her. 

That said: Congrats to the OP, and good luck!


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah I was just pointing out to the OP that if she wanted she could still train the dog to be a service dog.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> Hopefully there isn't a breed restriction on the insurance.


 also I might mention if you get her CGC certified for a lot of insurance companies will either make an exception to breed exemptions or a reduction in cost due to the CGC certification. some wont but thats definitely something to look into with your insurance company.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm definitely thinking about CGC. Also, I was thinking, if she has the temperament for service dog work, maybe train us both to do therapy dog work? I can't think of a better way she could help break the stereotype of the vicious rottie mix. 

If we get the all clear, we'll start with a basic obedience class and see where that leads.  She seems like she might like to do just about any dog activity or sport, as long as it involves belly rubs and people.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations!. I hope you get to foster her or maybe adopt her by the sounds of it!.


----------

